# Composers for Severance,' Boba Fett' and Other Series Push the Boundaries of Sci-Fi Scoring



## Alchemedia (Jun 2, 2022)

Composers for ‘Severance,’ ‘Boba Fett’ and Other Series Push the Boundaries of Sci-Fi Scoring


Science fiction has been the springboard for musical flights of fancy as long as TV and movies have been around. And this year there have been multiple examples of composers rising to the occasion …




variety.com


----------

